
Netflix forced me to watch an unskipable ad - CraneWorm
https://www.reddit.com/r/netflix/comments/97yhvn/netflix_forced_me_to_watch_an_unskipable_ad_for/
======
LinuxBender
I am curious if they had a think tank determine the risk of how many
subscribers would move back to torrents, usenet, etc. If so, the risk or
percentage must be really low.

